

10Gbps and 5Gbps Unmetered, Guaranteed Dedicated Servers in IBM/SoftLayer - myusbnetwork
http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1360372
Pretty awesome deal for those who need highly premium bandwidth in such scales, SoftLayer IBM 10Gbps Unmetered and 5Gbps Unmetered under 2000USD&#x2F;Month check this out!&lt;p&gt;Thoughts? its also comes with fully managed support on each dedicated server they sell in this post. Good for streaming, wowza, CDN and other heavy traffic hosting needs.
======
myusbnetwork
Good Deal for heavy heavy traffic / CDN / Streaming / WOWZA hosters :)

